# Great Democrat Orators



## bowgy

GREAT DEMOCRAT ORATORS




'One man with courage makes a majority.'
- Andrew Jackson


'The only thing we have to fear is fear itself.'
- Franklin D. Roosevelt



'The buck stops here.'
- Harry S. Truman




'Ask not what your country can do for you; ask what you can do for your country.'


- John F. Kennedy 






And from today's Genius Democrats............... 


'It depends what your definition of 'Sex' is?''


- Bill Clinton


'That Obama - I would like to cut his NUTS off.'


- Jesse Jackson


'Those rumors are false .... I believe in the sanctity of marriage.'


- John Edwards


'I invented the Internet'


- Al Gore


'The next Person that tells me I'm not religious, I'm going to shove my rosary beads up their A.'


- Joe Biden


'America is--is no longer, uh, what it--it, uh, could be, uh, what it was once was...uh, and I say to myself, 'uh, I don't want that future, uh, uh for my children.'


- Barack Obama


'I have campaigned in all 57 states.


- Barack Obama (Quoted 2008)


'You don't need God anymore, you have us Democrats.'


- Nancy Pelosi (Quoted 2006)


'Paying taxes is voluntary.'


- Sen. Harry Reid 


'Bill is the greatest husband and father I know. No one is more faithful, true, and honest than he.'


- Hillary Clinton (Quoted 1998) 


HOW LUCKY CAN WE BE TO HAVE SUCH BRILLIANT MINDS IN CHARGE OF OUR IMPERILED COUNTRY? 


''Life's tough ........ it's even tougher if you're stupid...'' 


-- John Wayne


----------



## orvis1

Funny shiz there...


----------



## Ryfly

Here's another one to add to the list!

[youtube:375760bt]http://www.youtube.com/v/zNZczIgVXjg&hl=en_US&fs=1[/youtube:375760bt]


----------



## Chaser

Dude, Ryfly, I'm glad you posted that! I saw that video today. What a moron! He must think islands are just floating around out there in the ocean!


----------



## Ryfly

What's even worse is that guy somehow made it through college and law school and never learned that islands aren't just floating on top of the water. :shock: Gotta love public education.


----------



## mikevanwilder

OMG Really? Really? Is he really that stupid? ROFL :rotfl: 
How that Officer didn't bust up laughing is beyond me. you could tell he wanted to though.


----------



## redleg

Ryfly said:


> What's even worse is that guy somehow made it through college and law school and never learned that islands aren't just floating on top of the water. :shock: Gotta love public education.[/quote
> You can graduate from some universities just for having the 'proper' political views. :lol:


----------



## Fishrmn

It scares me to think that he has enough money, or backing to run a successful congressional campaign. That people chose him instead of his political opponent. And that he is voting on important issues like health care reform. Anyone wanna bet which way he voted on that one?

Fishrmn


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> GREAT DEMOCRAT ORATORS
> 
> 'One man with courage makes a majority.'
> - Andrew Jackson
> 
> 'The only thing we have to fear is fear itself.'
> - Franklin D. Roosevelt
> 
> 'The buck stops here.'
> - Harry S. Truman
> 
> 'Ask not what your country can do for you; ask what you can do for your country.'
> 
> - John F. Kennedy
> 
> And from today's Genius Democrats...............
> 
> 'It depends what your definition of 'Sex' is?''
> 
> - Bill Clinton
> 
> 'That Obama - I would like to cut his NUTS off.'
> 
> - Jesse Jackson
> 
> 'Those rumors are false .... I believe in the sanctity of marriage.'
> 
> - John Edwards
> 
> 'I invented the Internet'
> 
> - Al Gore
> 
> 'The next Person that tells me I'm not religious, I'm going to shove my rosary beads up their A.'
> 
> - Joe Biden
> 
> 'America is--is no longer, uh, what it--it, uh, could be, uh, what it was once was...uh, and I say to myself, 'uh, I don't want that future, uh, uh for my children.'
> 
> - Barack Obama
> 
> 'I have campaigned in all 57 states.
> 
> - Barack Obama (Quoted 2008)
> 
> 'You don't need God anymore, you have us Democrats.'
> 
> - Nancy Pelosi (Quoted 2006)
> 
> 'Paying taxes is voluntary.'
> 
> - Sen. Harry Reid
> 
> 'Bill is the greatest husband and father I know. No one is more faithful, true, and honest than he.'
> 
> - Hillary Clinton (Quoted 1998)
> 
> HOW LUCKY CAN WE BE TO HAVE SUCH BRILLIANT MINDS IN CHARGE OF OUR IMPERILED COUNTRY?
> 
> ''Life's tough ........ it's even tougher if you're stupid...''
> 
> -- John Wayne


Geeze, I didn't know there were 57 states.


----------



## bowgy

> Geeze, I didn't know there were 57 states.


There is in Islam :roll:


----------



## lehi

The Joe Biden quote is actually pretty funny.


----------



## mjschijf

Those are ALMOST as bad as the George Bush mis-speak-isms.


----------



## wyogoob

mjschijf said:


> Those are ALMOST as bad as the George Bush mis-speak-isms.


Ah....who's George Bush?


----------



## Huge29

This is just for Mike and Goober:




 (I can't see the embedding link).


----------

